
Kexi Project – “Microsoft Access for Linux” - rbanffy
http://kexi-project.org/about.html
======
randomString1
"When you compare Linux and Windows applications feature for feature, there is
very little, if anything, that Microsoft has that Linux hasn't yet perfected."

[https://i.imgur.com/PcHtYWC.png](https://i.imgur.com/PcHtYWC.png)

~~~
na85
I'm still waiting for working suspend-resume on my Linux laptops.

------
prudhvis
Question as a guy unfamiliar with Microsoft Access. What is so good/better
about Microsoft access, that other open-source databases already do not
provide?.

~~~
Analemma_
Ease of use by non-programmers/sysadmins, essentially. (Note that even
Microsoft recommends _not_ using Access if you have an actual IT staff with a
DBA, and to get SQL Server instead)

Which is why I’m having trouble picturing the market for this. How big is the
overlapping region in the Venn diagram of “Linux users” and “people who need a
hand-holding not-really-a-database”?

~~~
flukus
> Which is why I’m having trouble picturing the market for this. How big is
> the overlapping region in the Venn diagram of “Linux users” and “people who
> need a hand-holding not-really-a-database”?

Probably big enough. Most developers would probably reach straight for a
database but anyone outside the developer group (sysadmins, hobbyists, laymen
using linux) could probably benefit. Maybe even low level devs that never
touch databases, but they could probably learn sql just as easily as kexi.
Another one would be any group of non-devs that have or could build a database
but want an easy way to build a front end for it, think of the sort of things
you'd build a bare bones web front end for.

------
hnal943
I would imagine that most Linux users have learned to hate Access. Who might
this appeal to?

~~~
rbanffy
While I can (and often do) get along well doing manual inserts from the
command line, not all my semi-technical users would be happy (or would be
trusted) with a command line.

